# For subclass 189, If i change my job between filing the EOI & getting the invitation



## sam24112003 (Aug 25, 2013)

*For subclass 189, If i change my job between filing the EOI & getting the invitation*

Hi Everyone,

I have been reading the forums regarding the time taken, but the main concern that I have is if I change my job between the skill assessment and getting the invitation to apply for the visa subclass 189.

I am network engineer by profession, and have 4 yrs of relevant experience. I have been associated with the same company since 4 years, but I am looking for a job change at the same time.

My QUESTION is lets say I got for ACS assessment and I get positive this will take 12 weeks approx ( 3 months) and then I file the EOI and then I will get the invite in another 3-4 months.

So in all during this time, If i change my job, will it delay my invitation process? Do i need go to ACS again for the assessment?

Should I file for the ACS once I have changed my job ?

My profile
Age = 26, so that will get me 30 pts
B.Tech ( 4 years), so that will get me 15 points
Experience ( 4 years), but ACS will deduct 2 years, so I wont score anything. here.
IELTS score = 8, so this will get me 20 points.

So my score is 65 points.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## gurdeep1302 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi sam24112003,

1.Once you file the assessment documents to ACS and get a positive reply.You need not do it again even if you change your job as the assessment done by ACS in case of PR is valid for 2 calendar years.

2.Have you already given IELTS and scored 8 band ?

2.Why do you think ACS will deduct 2 yrs ?

Please send details to help you further.

Regards,
Gurdeep

2.


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Gurdeep,

Thanks for the quick reply and I am glad to hear that applying for PR wont effect my job hunt process. They can go hand-in hand.

Yes, I have given my IELTS and scored 8 in all sections.

Also, I was been informed by on one of the consultants in the initial discussion, that ACS normally deducts 2 years from your relevant experience, to match with the AQF standards. He said that this process is started from July 2013. Not sure if its correct or not. Will get to know once I proceed with the ACS procedure.

Regards
Sam.


----------



## gurdeep1302 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi sam,iam not sure about AQF.but i have read it on one of the threads that one looses 2 yrs.plz double check.i have just sent my documentsn to ACS....no not clear either.
Regards,
Gurdeep


----------



## gurdeep1302 (Aug 22, 2013)

Sam,
Just figured out that to maintain the educatation standards with AUS education AQF might deduct your work ex.from where did you completed your degree?my profile is age-30 pts,6 yrs work ex...-10,B.E (mechanical)-15 pts.i have not given IELTS yet.....any suggestions would be helpful.i would consult my migratation agent aswell and will keep you posted.do you think my 2 yrs will be deducted?

Regards,
Gurdeep


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Gurdeep,

I have completed my degree from delhi, from IP university in 2009.

I am not sure either. I have to find the right consultant before I proceed with ACS procedure.

You need to confirm from your consultant that will they count 6 years of total work experience, so you will get 10 points or ACS will count 4 years, which will get you only 5 points.

If I get to know something, I will keep you posted.

Regards
Sam


----------



## gurdeep1302 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi sam,
I have checked with my agent and found that if your degree is not relevant to the SOL that you have applied you might loose work experience as per AQF norms.now if you have done your degree in a field other than IT you might loose work ex.hope this helps....what was your field of speciality in B.tech ? And can you gude me for IELTS....?did you took any coaching ?Iam from Chandigarh.Any help would be appericiated....
Regards,
Gurdeep


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Gurdeep,

Thanks for checking it out. If my work experience is counted so it will be an add on 5 points.
I did my B.Tech in Information Technology, so let me proceed to collect all my document proceed with the ACS assessment.

In regards to your questions to IELTS, I attended an intensive training course for 5 days (20 hrs) from British council in delhi as its just 10 minutes drive from my place.

The training helped in the tips and tricks required to get higher band in IELTS.

Rest you can try the mock test available on the variuos different websites available over internet

Hope it helps

Sam


----------



## gurdeep1302 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks Sam,

B.Tech in IT is quite relevent now as u have already qualified for PR.Dont worry about the work ex as u are elidigble under 189 sub class.go ahead with ACS assessment......Good Luck....Cu in Australia 

Regards,
Gurdeep


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks Gurdeep.
All the best to you too. And definitely will meet you in Australia 


Sam


----------



## rajcodename47 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi ,

I am network engineer by profession, and have 3.5 yrs of relevant experience , with CCNP certification.

My doubt is with regards to ACS assessment ,will they deduct 2 years from my experience as my B.E was from an Indian university in Electronics and Telecommunication?


----------



## gurdeep1302 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi Raj,

Iam quite confident that no work experience will be deducted as your job profile is relevent to CCNA.hopenthis helps..

Gurdeep


----------



## rajcodename47 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks Gurdeep for the quick reply.

So just for double confirmation, do you think i' ll be eligible for the following points.


Skilled employment outside Australia: 5 points
Educational qualifications: 15 points


----------



## gurdeep1302 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi Raj,

Yes, you can claim your relevant points.

Good Luck


----------



## rajcodename47 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks Gurdeep for your time.


----------

